# Accuracy of an Oris



## blingking

I am thinking of getting an Oris as a daily wear watch. Probably a TT3.

What is the accuracy of an Oris? :think:

Is it near the COSC standard of -4/+6 secs?

If not, then what is the average accuracy?

Please share the good |> as well as the bad <|.

:thanks


----------



## Watchbreath

It comes down to on how well it's regulated.


----------



## Chris Hohne

There is no standard accuracy. As with any mechanical device, there will be variation. The ETA/Selitta movements used by Oris can be regulated to well within COSC specs. Not all of them are, but they can be.

I have several Oris watches. I have one in particular that has never been touched since new and it runs within 2 seconds per day when kept dial up overnight (how you store the watch will affect accuracy). And that watch is nearing 10 years old.

I also have an Oris watch I know runs about 20 seconds fast per day - again never been touched since new.

All of my other watches, Oris and other brands, are somewhere in between. I have a COSC certified Breitling that is not as accurate as the above-mentioned non-COSC certified Oris.

Every brand will have variations. How you store the watch, how full of a winding it has, the temperature, etc. will all affect the accuracy. You can buy a COSC certified movement if you want more of a guaranty of accuracy. But you will pay for that certification and still have a variation - albeit a smaller variation with a COSC certified movement.

Chris


----------



## Eric01

I have an Oris Big Crown Complication that I got new in July. It runs about 10 seconds fast per day.


----------



## blingking

Chris Hohne said:


> There is no standard accuracy. As with any mechanical device, there will be variation. The ETA/Selitta movements used by Oris can be regulated to well within COSC specs. Not all of them are, but they can be.
> 
> I have several Oris watches. I have one in particular that has never been touched since new and it runs within 2 seconds per day when kept dial up overnight (how you store the watch will affect accuracy). And that watch is nearing 10 years old.
> 
> I also have an Oris watch I know runs about 20 seconds fast per day - again never been touched since new.
> 
> All of my other watches, Oris and other brands, are somewhere in between. I have a COSC certified Breitling that is not as accurate as the above-mentioned non-COSC certified Oris.
> 
> Every brand will have variations. How you store the watch, how full of a winding it has, the temperature, etc. will all affect the accuracy. You can buy a COSC certified movement if you want more of a guaranty of accuracy. But you will pay for that certification and still have a variation - albeit a smaller variation with a COSC certified movement.
> 
> Chris


Being off the mark by 20 secs is too much for non-cosc.

Probably about 8 secs would be more reasonable.

Will Oris service centre regulate a new watch or a watch that is within the 3 years warranty period if i am not satisfied with its accuracy?

Or this practice varies from country to country? :roll:


----------



## Chris Hohne

I don't know for sure, but I would think Oris USA would regulate a watch that is outside factory specs - I don't know what factory specs are though.

But one thing I like about Oris is they use ETA/Selitta movements. Any competent watchmaker can regulate one of those.

I bought a preowned Zodiac with an ETA movement that was running way slow. I had my local watch shop do a clean/lubricate/adjust for about $150 and it runs great now.

So even if Oris won't do it, you can have a local watch shop regulate it down very close.

Chris


----------



## brrrdn

the accuracy my oris diver regulator is better than cosc: -2/+2


----------



## blingking

Does anyone knows the grade of ETA movements used in most Oris watches? :roll:

Whether top or elaborate grade?

Some effect on the quality and accuracy, in guess.


----------



## CarguyCO

You may not believe this but my Oris which I have been wearing 6 days in a row....was + 1 second this morning after setting it to the atomic clock on Sat of last week....ture story.


----------



## kfed84

You should keep in mind that the ETA specs for a 2424-2 state the following. (From Wikipedia)



> the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
> the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
> while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.


It can probably be found in the tech specs sheets on ETA's site as well.


----------



## blingking

I have just acquired about the accuracy standard of an Oris from the service centre.

Just to share, it is -5/+15 secs per day.


----------



## Freeze

I have an F1 Williams 2008 and it runs +4 seconds fast per day give or take a second either way. Needless to say I'm very pleased.


----------



## CafeRacerMark

My red Classic Diver that I bought NOS in Belgium last week is currently running approx +12 secs. I store it face up but have only worn it properly a couple of times this week.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Accuracy of mine is about 1 - 2 seconds + perday.


----------



## blingking

CafeRacerMark said:


> My red Classic Diver that I bought NOS in Belgium last week is currently running approx +12 secs. I store it face up but have only worn it properly a couple of times this week.


From what i can gather from the service centre (-5/+15 accuracy spec) as well as from forums.

I think Oris runs on elaborate grade of ETA movements?

So i think i do not expect accuracy anywhere near COSC.


----------



## WatchFiend1

I also purchased a Big crown complication in June. When its on my wrist it is +/-10 seconds.

When I put it in the watch box face up it gains as much as 10 minutes overnight.

Would regulating fix this or it this likely a bigger issue?


----------



## Zavato

My Oris was serviced in May 2010 by Oris; it uses a modified ETA movement. I have been wearing the watch for the last 2 days and over that period I am plus 2 or 3 seconds- total; not per day. 

As noted elsewhere, a non-COSC movement can be regulated to COSC specs (-4 to +6 sec/day) but whether it can hold that over the long haul is the question. A COSC movement often uses improved components as compared to a non-COSC version of the same movement.

The key to accuracy is consistency which is the potential long term value of a COSC movement. I would rather have a watch that is consistently running +6 sec/day as compared to another watch which some days runs in the "+" range, and other days runs in the "-" range.


----------



## CafeRacerMark

blingking said:


> From what i can gather from the service centre (-5/+15 accuracy spec) as well as from forums.
> 
> I think Oris runs on elaborate grade of ETA movements?
> 
> So i think i do not expect accuracy anywhere near COSC.


Hi Blingking, I'm OK with +12secs a day, I wasn't expecting COSC accuracy 

2nd week of ownership and it's average +11secs per day. Although like last week I've only worn it properly once this week, so I might start thinking of a watch-winder.

I'm keeping one eye on another NOS Oris I've spotted, might have an update in a couple of weeks on that b-)

Cheers!
Mark


----------



## CafeRacerMark

Here's an update on accuracy of my Red Classic Diver and Light Yellow Classic Diver over the last few weeks (models from the same era, they also both use the 633 base ETA 2428-2 jobbie):
a) Light Yellow is averaging +6.3 seconds per day (winner)
b) Red is averaging +11 seconds per day (runner up)

So red is faster than yellow but that can't make sense 'cos Alonso couldn't get past Petrov so obviously not ;-)


Cheers!
Mark


----------



## brans1

My small seconds is about +4 seconds, I think I can handle that


----------



## Chris Hohne

I wore my silver dial XXL Date on strap the last couple of days. I set it Monday evening about 7pm and wore it all day Tuesday. This morning (Wednesday) it was 2 seconds fast. Not bad for a watch purchased new in late 2001 and having never been serviced.

Chris


----------



## novocainekarma

i have a classic worldtimer which gains quite literally 2 second a week.. which is incredible (i think) as it hasnt been touched and is a good 10 years old. 
my new one was set 24 hours ago and is running 5 seconds slow.. thats it new out of the box though so ill see what its up to in a fortnight.


----------



## 1st timer

My Artelier worldtimer Centennial is running -4 sec per day. It was fully wound and sitting in the watch box. Checked 3 days later and it was -12 secs.


----------

